# Which paint sprayer?



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

I will be painting roughly 5-10 interiors a year. My clients expect a very high end finish which is why I am stepping away from only rolling and brushing finishes.

Here is what I have come up with

1) Graco 395 *used* on craigs $599 
Seller is a little flexible on price. They are a pro painter and bought new equipment

2) Graco 390 NEW $699 
Portland Compressor

3) Titan impact 440 $895
Paint Sprayers LV

Is it worth it to get the Titan 440 new for the extra $300 or $200

Are there any deals that you guys know of that are going on right now?


----------



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone ever purchase trough SprayMall? It looks like they have a nice bundle on the 440


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 395 which I bought about three years ago. Actually, the first one I bought was a lemon - it was being repaired more than I was using it. My local SW (where I bought it) eventually went to bat for me and secured me a new one about a year and a half ago. That one has worked great - not a single problem. If you can swing it, I’d buy a new 395. Guess I just have a thing about possibly buying other people’s problems.

Portland Compressor has a great reputation.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

THe 395 will have a better pressure gauge than the 440. The 440 can handle bigger tips to spray walls, which doesnt sound like what you will be doing. I'd say the 395 will be your best bet.


----------



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

I would get the 395 but it is out of my budget. How does the 390 compare to the impact 440? I will be painting stucco soon possibly with elastomeric so the larger tip size may come in handy.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Another site to check is CJ Spray. They sell refurbished sprayers, which come with a warranty. I'd check there before buying on craigslist. They also sell new ones.

John


----------



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Kerryman71, that CJ spray website is a looks like it has some great deals. Had I caught that this morning I may have gotten the Graco 395 as $825.00 is very cheap. Would have depended on when they would have gotten it out to me.

I talked to a couple of my painting buddies yesterday who swear by their Titan 440's so I called Spraymall to see what their call in special was. I bought the unit this morning. I got 4 free tips and a free rebuild kit. It will be here tomorrow with the free shipping. They worked with me on the price as well.

I was a little hesitant to order from them as google doesn't have any recent reviews of their website. I looked into them a little bit more before calling and saw they have a store front that has 5 star reviews on Google maps. The guy on the phone seemed to be on the ball so I went ahead and made an order.

I will put the sprayer together and play with it this weekend. 

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Got the sprayer today. It looks nice. I am excited to try it out this weekend.


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice. There's another thread where someone recently bought a sprayer, and will be spraying for the first time. Lots of good info in there too. They're nice when applicable. I sprayed two condo buildings this past fall, T1-11 siding. When I finished, I thought "Did I really just paint those two buildings that quickly?" LOL


----------



## tanhar020 (Mar 7, 2018)

If you want to paint a trim then you need a paint sprayer for trim. You have a large area for painting. With the help of it, you can complete your work in no time and perfectly. You can see here top reviewed paint sprayer for trim. 
besthvlpspraygun.com/reviews/best-paint-sprayer-for-trim/


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

If you haven't already done so, one of the best things you can do is get a 3' 0r 4' pole gun for your new rig. It will greatly increase your productivity and reduce fatigue of the painter. It will pay for itself on the first job.

A tip extension of any length is better than nothing, but a pole gun with a swivel head will allow you to better direct the fan and eliminate spatter common with extensions.

Just remember bigger isn't always better. Anything over 4' gets unwieldy and becomes more of a hinderance.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a 6' every once in awhile, you do need more room but it makes for less ladder work on high lids.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

kmp said:


> I use a 6' every once in awhile, you do need more room but it makes for less ladder work on high lids.


Yeah, but a 6 foot man can easily spray a 12' high ceiling with a 4' pole gun. Anything higher than that your better off setting scaffolding and working off a platform. Ideally have somebody to push you around. While a 6' pole is nice to have, IMO it usually is harder to control and cumbersome. 

If you can only have one pole gun you will be much better served by a 3' or 4' pole. Don't forget that a pole gun is going to cost over $ 300.00, and is a big extra expense for a guy that is just starting out. It is however an expense that will quickly pay for itself. 

I had two 6' pole guns and very seldom used them, but when they were necessary they were indispensable. But our general setups for walls and ceilings all had 3' or 4' pole guns.


----------



## mikerodrig27 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for all of the tips guys. I have use the sprayer a little now and it seems to work great. I am still getting the hang of it. 

Masking everything off takes a long time. I just did a single car garage. I put 5 gallons of paint on top of fresh drywall texture (heavy orange peel) and that part went very quickly. The masking everything off took forever.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mikerodrig27 said:


> Thanks for all of the tips guys. I have use the sprayer a little now and it seems to work great. I am still getting the hang of it.
> 
> Masking everything off takes a long time. I just did a single car garage. I put 5 gallons of paint on top of fresh drywall texture (heavy orange peel) and that part went very quickly. The masking everything off took forever.


Always the case with spraying. Masking and covering everything is one of my least favorite things to do. Plus I hate the waste of tape, plastic, and paper it produces. Still it’s necessary at times and the results can be pretty sweet.


----------

